# Help please- What model Nikon SLR?



## tanzak88 (Apr 14, 2011)

Alright you pro's.  I'm wanting to know what model Nikon this is.  I can't seem to find anything about it.  I'm wondering what the value of it is, because I'm wanting to get a DSLR and have been thinking of selling it.

On with the pictures!

Nikon NIKKOR 50mm 1:14













Nikon NIKKOR 80~200mm 1:14




Sigma Mini-Wide 1:28 f=28mm









Thanks all!  Lemme know if you need any more info off the camera body.


----------



## Proteus617 (Apr 14, 2011)

Nikon Cameras with Photo Samples


----------



## compur (Apr 14, 2011)

It's an F2AS


----------



## djacobox372 (Apr 14, 2011)

That's a Nikon F2AS with a 50mm f1.4 lens, a very desirable camera.

The "AS" version of the F2 is worth nearly twice as much as any other version of the F2. And the all black versions are worth about 30% more on top of that.

The 50mm f1.4 lens is worth around $135

The Sigma lens is worth around $20

The Nikon 80-200mm f4 is worth around $135

The camera is worth between $250 and $700 depending on condition (assuming it works).  Mint in box = $700.  Working but rough looking = $250, your's looks to be in average condition, so I'd guess around $350.

Total worth of your items = $640 (average ebay prices, retail would be much higher)

You'll get more if you sell the items separately. 

Here's a camera/lens combo in average condition just like yours that sold on ebay recently for $425. 

Nikon F2AS w/ 50mm f1.4 Great Shape! | eBay


----------



## tanzak88 (Apr 19, 2011)

Wicked! Thanks all.

The camera works flawlessly.  It's just a little dusty and dirty because I had been using it for some outdoor shots while hiking, and didn't clean it up before I put it back in its bag. 

Thanks for the replies!


----------



## Bynx (Apr 19, 2011)

Wont those lenses fit on any Nikon digital SLR?


----------



## Mike_E (Apr 19, 2011)

If you can fund your digital camera some other way I would.  If you sell this you'll never get another.  Maybe something close but this won't pass your way again.


----------



## djacobox372 (Apr 25, 2011)

Bynx said:


> Wont those lenses fit on any Nikon digital SLR?



Yes, but you will only get metering information on DSLR's that fully support non-cpu lenses.  These include the D1, D2, D3, D200, D300, D700, and D7000.  The lenses will mount and work on the other DSLR's but you will have to guess at the exposure settings. 

If the TS plans on buying one of those, I'd keep the 50mm f1.4--IMO the AI and AIS versions are even better optically quality then the newer AF-D version, which sells for around $275 used.


----------

